

Solar Roadways almost funded - mef51
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/solar-roadways#lalala

======
jahooma
Interesting. Solar-powered roads is an appealing concept.

However, one has to wonder whether it is efficient enough to be worth doing.
Are roads really the best place to collect sunlight at scale? Current solar
farms are set up in specific places at tops of hills or what have you in order
to maximize energy production, whereas streets have no such guarantees and
require special resources and engineering to withstand the forces involved
with supporting cars and trucks. Doesn't sound so ideal to me.

Even more concerning is that they never address basic feasibility questions
like this, or say how much it costs or could cost if done at scale. All that
their crowdfunding campaign seems to say is "Wouldn't it be cool if we could
put solar panels in our roads?" without any analysis of whether or not we'd
actually WANT to do that. (Hint: We probably don't because it's probably
massively inefficient.)

It's obvious to me that this idea has very little potential and that this
family is putting on a show to extract money from green, eco-friendly types
who lack critical thinking skills.

Think about that before you give them another cent.

~~~
fit2rule
If I can put these things in my driveway, and private road, then I'm all for
it! I'd be quite happy to drive up the 1km stretch that leads to my ranch,
knowing that its also harvesting the free energy normally wasted on the road.

So I'm all for this project, even if it doesn't "seem feasible" yet. The whole
point is that if you've got some paved road on your property, or will have in
the near future, then putting these things in that space, while also providing
a driving surface, is an additional bonus that keeps on giving.

